# sharpening a stihl brushcutter chisel blade



## crackshot (Mar 19, 2012)

hello all,... I have been looking all over the place for correct file size for a stihl chisel brushcutter blade, part number,...4112 713 4203....... lost the packaging for my blades , on them is the correct file size,.... cant find any info anywhere. also wondering if there are any tricks to sharpening them.... thanks all!


----------



## basod (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you tried any of the files from your chains?  It'll probably be one of the main 3 - 5/32, 3/16, 7/32.
And if your off a size(preferable larger) it shouldn't matter too much.
I take the blade off and put it in a vise, then rotate it between teeth.  This seems to keep a fairly consistent angle on the teeth.
This is the one I run on the FS353 for heavy stuff, you can replace the chain and it also acts like a clutch when it snags
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-12-Bea...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c24fb716f


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 20, 2012)

I just looked at my manual for that blade and, it takes 7/32" round files (and a guide if you wish). There is also a tooth angle tool, which is an expensive hunk of metal--something like $45.

This doesn't directly state which file to use, but it has the Stihl number for the file guide and the angle tool: http://www.stihllibrary.com/pdf/trimmerheads/metal_blade_chiseltooth.pdf


----------



## crackshot (Mar 20, 2012)

thank you gents!,...tree pointer thats exactly what i was looking for! thank you!,... basod I am looking into that,... I have a feeling that blade wreaks havok!


----------

